# Best Live Vocal Processor?



## ACE IT UP (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been looking at the TC Helicon Voice Rack Live and some Eventide stuff (much more expensive) but was wondering if any of you guys had any experience with live vocal processors?

Ideally looking for something that can accept midi commands to switch between patches and send both dry and wet balanced outs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRyR5x3ahUU

Eventide Eclipse Multi-Effects Processor | Musician's Friend


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 9, 2013)

Our singer uses that one. He seems pretty content with it. He realistically uses it only live to compensate for some stuff we've recorded, but I've got some live content recorded that I could get uploaded, if you like that is.


----------



## ACE IT UP (Mar 12, 2013)

That'd be great! I'm starting to think the rack unit will let me do all the technical things I want to do, midi preset changes and all. Just curious on it's sound quality.


----------

